# New Business Idea Need Professional Plumber Advice



## bmurphy11 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello, Sorry for the long post. Please Read It all the way through! I could really use the help!!
I am about to graduate College and I have an idea for a new business venture and would like the opinion of licensed plumbers. I would like to start a company, lets call it Service King, that is a one-stop-shop for all residential and commercial service needs. Customers will be able to call Service King and describe their problem and time line of when they needed the job done. Service King will then schedule and dispatch the necessary service providers to the customers.We differ from other referral companies such as AngiesList.com in that we only partner with a select group of service providers in each industry that meet Service King Quality Standards and directly oversee the quality and completion of the project.I plan on developing partnerships with small sole proprietorship service providers, such as a privately owned plumbing company, and funneling business directly to them in exchange for a small % of the profit resulting from the job. I believe that by funneling a substantial amount of customers to small businesses Service King can provide a large value to our partners and give them a chance to compete with larger franchised service providers. Essentially, our partners would be sub contractors not direct employees of our business. Our partners will include but aren't limited to: Plumbers, electricians, lawn care, landscaping, air/heating, etc.Essentially we will want to take care of all marketing, financing, and debt collecting for our small business partners and allow them to completely focus on providing top quality service to their customers all while retaining full control of their respective business. 
I have no experience in the small business plumbing industry and would like to know if small business owners such as yourselves would be interested in such a partnership and how I could make a partnership with your business most beneficial for both parties. Also, is there such a thing as Freelance Plumbers who try to pick up extra work on the side.
Comment with any advice, questions, or critiques!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Freelance Plumbers picking up work "on the side" is an illegal activity.

The business model you are describing is not new. There have been countless versions of this over the last few decades. Rather than a benefit, it is thought by some to actually be detrimental to our businesses and reduces consumer confidence in our trade.

Back to the drawing board.

PZ is a site for those already in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting.

Thanks.


----------

